# Staufen-Bike CTF am 11.3. ab Hofheim



## taunuskriecher (9. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem der Staufen-Bike CTF letztes Jahr im Schnee versunken ist und abgesagt werden musste, sieht die Wettervorhersage dieses Jahr vielversprechend aus.

Wer näheres wissen möchte:
http://www.rc-hattersheim.de/ctf.html


----------



## mkolb (15. März 2007)

Hallo, warste dort ? Ich habe die 50 km-Tour gemacht. Nicht mal 3 Stunden gebraucht. War richtig gut. Die Strecke war supergut ausgeschildert, die Kontrollstellen waren klasse gemacht: Tee, Wasser, Obst. War perfekt gemacht.
Die Fahrer waren ansonsten auch gut. Nur einmal stockte es etwas am Berg, als Kiddies ihre Rädchen hochgeschoben hatten. Die sind aber unsere Zukunft <yeah>.
War aber supergute Strecke gewesen.

Mal schauen, daß ich nächstes Jahr wieder mitmache.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunuskriecher (15. März 2007)

Bin nicht mitgefahren, habe "nur" ausgeschildert und die Schilder ersetzt, die zwischendurch Beine bekommen haben.

Freut mich zu hören, dass es offensichtlich gefallen hat.


----------



## mkolb (15. März 2007)

taunuskriecher schrieb:


> habe "nur" ausgeschildert und die Schilder ersetzt, die zwischendurch Beine bekommen haben.



ach, die Schilder bleiben bestehen ? d. h. ich könnte das demnächst nochmals nachfahren ?


----------



## caroka (15. März 2007)

mkolb schrieb:


> ach, die Schilder bleiben bestehen ? d. h. ich könnte das demnächst nochmals nachfahren ?



Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube er meint, dass er nur während der CTF die Schilder ersetzt hat.  Nachher kommen die bestimmt wieder weg. Doch vllt. findest Du ja Biker die sie sich aufgezeichnet haben.


----------



## arkonis (15. März 2007)

die Schilder sind nicht mehr da, wurden schon am selbigen Tag entfernt.
Aber warum Schilder, gibt auch trailigere Strecken im Trockenen gut befahrbar!


----------



## taunuskriecher (15. März 2007)

mkolb schrieb:


> ach, die Schilder bleiben bestehen ? d. h. ich könnte das demnächst nochmals nachfahren ?



Nein, die Schilder sind schon wieder weg. Fahren kannst Du die Strecke natürlich gerne wieder, wenn Du sie auch ohne Schilder findest.

Ich habe die Schilder (auf einem Abschnitt und auch dort nicht alleine) am Samstag aufgehängt und - nachdem der letzte Fahrer durch war - auch gleich wieder abgehängt. Leider bekommen - insbesondere innerorts - manche Schilder in den nichteinmal 20 Stunden zwischen Aufhängen und Tour Beine, deswegen kontrollieren wir vor und während der Tour und ersetzen die fehlenden. 

Eine dauerhafte Beschilderung gestattet die Forstbehörde nicht und außerdem würde die Strecke als CTF dann ja auch ihren Reiz verlieren, wenn die auch sonst jeder finden und fahren würde.


----------



## mkolb (15. März 2007)

oje, die Region ist mir total unbekannt. Wohne in Seligenstadt und bin extra nach Hofheim gefahren. Daher fand ich die CTF eine gute Gelegenheit, einerseits neue Region kennenzulernen, anderseits seinen Stand mit anderen einzuschätzen. 

Gibt es für den Staufenbike einen eMail-Verteiler ?


----------



## taunuskriecher (15. März 2007)

Freut uns natürlich, dass sich jemand auf den weiten Weg macht, um unsere Strecke kennenzulernen und dann auch noch so zufrieden ist.


mkolb schrieb:


> Gibt es für den Staufenbike einen eMail-Verteiler ?


Schick mir mal ne PN mit E-mail-Adresse. Ich leite das dann weiter an die verantwortlichen Vereinsmitglieder. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob die so einen Verteiler haben und pflegen, aber wenn nicht, wäre das eine Idee für die Zukunft.


----------



## Gazzella (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
mittlerweile schreiben wir das Jahr 2008 und die CTF ist nicht mehr weit. War letztes Jahr dabei und habe mich geärgert, dass ich die Strecke nicht aufgezeichnet habe, da ich sie toll fand und mich in der Gegend (noch) nicht so auskenne. Dieses Jahr bin ich am 02.03. leider ausser Lande und würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand finden würde, der mir die Strecke(n) aufzeichnen könnte ;-).
Meldet Euch bitte.
Danke und Gruß
Gazzella


----------

